# Suche Silent Kühler für i5-8600K



## p4rtybus (13. April 2018)

*Suche Silent Kühler für i5-8600K*

Hallo Leute,
Da ich mir nun einen neuen PC zusammenbauen möchte und so gut wie alle Komponenten bis auf CPU-Kühler feststehen, suche ich hier nochmal speziell nach einem CPU-Kühler für den i5-8600K.
Mein Mainboard soll ein ASRock Extreme4 werden, das Netzteil ein be Quiet! Pure Power 10. Ich möchte dann den i5 bei lautloser Lautstärke übertakten, am besten bis 4,7Ghz. 
Was für Kühler sind da empfehlenswert bzw preiswert? 
Freue mich über euer Hilfe


PS: eine leichte Montage schadet nicht, da es mein erster Eigenbau PC wird


----------



## bastian123f (13. April 2018)

*AW: Suche Silent Kühler für i5-8600K*

Hi,

kannst du uns bitte noch dein Gehäuse mitteilen?
Es gibt Gehäuse, in welche unsere Standardempfehlungen nicht reinpassen. Das schauen wir nach und empfehlen dir dann einen passenden Kühler.

EDIT: Ich würde dir erstmal den Brocken 2 PCGH empfehlen. Kostet 30 € und hat eine sehr gute Preis/Leistung. Dazu 2 Lüfter, die die Luft ordentlich durchdrücken bei sehr geringer Lautstärke.

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Aber bitte überprüfe, ob der Lüfter ins Gehäuse passt, oder teile uns dein Gehäuse mit.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. April 2018)

*AW: Suche Silent Kühler für i5-8600K*



p4rtybus schrieb:


> .... Ich möchte dann den i5 bei lautloser Lautstärke übertakten...


be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU-Kühler mit Hersteller: Noctua, Sockel: 1150/1151/1155/1156, Lüfter Rahmenbreite ab 140mm, Besonderheiten: Dual-Tower Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EKL Alpenföhn Olymp Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und dann muss man mit viel mühe und ausprobieren die Lüfterdrehzahl immer weiter reduzieren, bis es leise genug wird. Es muss immer im Zusammensppiel mit allen Komponenten poassieren. Am lautesten sind und bleiben potente Grafikkarten.


----------



## p4rtybus (13. April 2018)

*AW: Suche Silent Kühler für i5-8600K*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kannst du uns bitte noch dein Gehäuse mitteilen?
> Es gibt Gehäuse, in welche unsere Standardempfehlungen nicht reinpassen. Das schauen wir nach und empfehlen dir dann einen passenden Kühler.
> ...



Oh ja, tut mir leid dass nicht erwähnt zu haben, also da hatte ich mir ein Fractal Design Define C ausgesucht, mit Acrylfenster.


----------



## p4rtybus (13. April 2018)

*AW: Suche Silent Kühler für i5-8600K*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und dann muss man mit viel mühe und ausprobieren die Lüfterdrehzahl immer weiter reduzieren, bis es leise genug wird. Es muss immer im Zusammensppiel mit allen Komponenten poassieren. Am lautesten sind und bleiben potente Grafikkarten.


Ich will vorallem eine Lautlosigkeit im Desktop Betrieb. Und nein, ich habe keine HDD eingeplant


----------



## The_Zodiak (13. April 2018)

*AW: Suche Silent Kühler für i5-8600K*

Wenn der Platz ausreicht kann ich den Le Grand Macho RT empfehlen: Thermalright Le Grand Macho RT Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks

Den wirst Du im Normalbetrieb garantiert nicht hören.


----------



## bastian123f (13. April 2018)

*AW: Suche Silent Kühler für i5-8600K*



p4rtybus schrieb:


> Oh ja, tut mir leid dass nicht erwähnt zu haben, also da hatte ich mir ein Fractal Design Define C ausgesucht, mit Acrylfenster.


Gut Danke.

Das in das Gehäuse passen Kühler mit eine Höhe von 168mm. Damit kann man sehr gut arbeiten.

Nun es gibt einige billigere Kühler, wie z.B. den Brocken 2 PCGH oder den Brocken 3 (EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland). Hier ist mein persönlicher Favourit der Brocken 2 PCGH.

Da ich aber in meinem PC1 ein Seitenfenster habe, habe ich lieber auf einen von bequiet! gegriffen. Diese sehen gut aus und sind sehr leise.

Da würde ich dir dann folgende empfehlen:
Dark Rock Pro 4(verbesserte Montage): be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Dark Rock Pro 3 (Montage bei manchen Intel Sockeln kompliziert): be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Zudem kann ich auch noch folgende empfehlen:
Noctua NH D15S: Noctua NH-D15S Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EKL Olymp: EKL Alpenföhn Olymp Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Thermalright Macho X2: https://geizhals.de/thermalright-macho-x2-100700729-a1279271.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


Ich hoffe, dass ich deine Auswahl ein bisschen einschränken konnte. Am schluss entscheidest du über das Design, was dir am besten hinter dem Fenster gefällt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. April 2018)

*AW: Suche Silent Kühler für i5-8600K*



p4rtybus schrieb:


> Ich will vorallem eine Lautlosigkeit im Desktop Betrieb. Und nein, ich habe keine HDD eingeplant


Das ist kein Problem und klappt mit jedem Kühler, solange man in der Lage ist, Lüfterdrehzahlen zu reduzieren. Es sind dann vor allem Gehäuselüfter, die vom board richtig erkannt werden müssen. Die Fractallüfter sind ordentlich, aber 3-PIN Lüfter. Je nach board kann das den Einstellbereich limitieren. Ich habe mein Fractallüfter darum über ein Spannungsreduzierkabel angeschlossen, jetzt drehen sie im idle mit 300U/min.


----------



## LastManStanding (13. April 2018)

*AW: Suche Silent Kühler für i5-8600K*

Der Brocken 3  ist ein sehr guter allrounder und sieht nach meinem Geschmack von oben auch nicht schlechter aus als andre Turmkühler ganz im gegenteil.Und nur 1 sone laut. 
Der Dark Rock Pro 3 ist mehr als doppelt so laut bei 100% bei 75 u. 50% sogar 3 mal so laut bei nur bis zu 4 grad weniger... Den Bequiet kauft man nur aus 2 Gründen wenn jedes grad Zählt oder wenn man das Design mag.
sone CPU arbeitet bei 60°C genauso wie bei 56°C. CPU´s kann man  sogarJahre lang bei nahzu 100°C verwenden.
20% leiser ist noch der "Thermalright" True Spirit Direct bei noch niedriegeren Temps wie der Brocken 3 allerdings weiß ich nicht wie viel TDP der abführen kann weil er ja verhältnismäßig klein ist..


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. April 2018)

*AW: Suche Silent Kühler für i5-8600K*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Der Dark Rock Pro 3 ist mehr als doppelt so laut bei 100% bei 75 u. 50% ..


Wen interessiert so eine Angabe? Bei 10% PWM ist der Kühler unhörbar, geht es um Übertaktungspotenzial, dann hat man es. Ich sagte ja, man muss es beherrschen, sinnvolle Lüfterkurven einstellen zu können. 4°C mehr oder weniger ist eine Welt, wenn Du Dir anschaust, wie gering die Temperatur der Kühlerkörper ist. Bei meinem Fuma mit i7-4770K habe ich unter Volllast 4,5°C Erwärmung des Kühlkörpers gemessen. Ohne Köpfen ist das alles ziemlich egal. Und dann spielt die Erwärmung durch die Grafikkarte eine entscheidende Rolle.


----------



## Torben456 (13. April 2018)

*AW: Suche Silent Kühler für i5-8600K*

Der Mugen 5 ist auch eine Alternative und bei 600RPM ziemlich leise  Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH Edition Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## Adi1 (13. April 2018)

*AW: Suche Silent Kühler für i5-8600K*

Der DRP3 und laut?

Hast du den schon mal gehabt?


----------



## LastManStanding (13. April 2018)

*AW: Suche Silent Kühler für i5-8600K*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wen interessiert so eine Angabe?






p4rtybus schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ....Ich möchte dann den i5 bei lautloser Lautstärke übertakten, am besten bis 4,7Ghz. ...



Den Fragesteller?



Adi1 schrieb:


> Der DRP3 und laut?
> 
> Hast du den schon mal gehabt?



JA! viel zu laut
Edit: Beim DRP 3 müsste man in jedem Fall die Lüfter tauschen. Die Silent Wing 3 in meinem Gehäuse Sind gut aber laufen auch nicht über 350 RPM( Mögliches minimum bei mir) 
Weil sie mich sonst stören würden unter Last max auf. 700-800RPM. Selbst der Brocken 3 ist mir mit seinem 1 Sone zu laut. Deshalb dreht er im idle auf 300RPM und bei last maximal mit 800RPM aber erst bei über 60°C. Der Brocken 3 kühlt sogar den AMD FX8350 @ OC 4.700Mhz/+HT-NB OC Anstandlos. auf 72°C bei u.a. Prime. 
Ich hatte schon ziemlich viele Kühler ich habe ein Extra Raum bei mir nur mit PC teilen 14m² und der ist nicht unbedingt leer. Ich kann dir Spontan 10 Schicken zum testen.
Der DRP3 ist nicht etwa ein krach Maschine aber ich würde nie behaupten er wäre Leise. Da wird meist etwas zu viel von den BeQuiet Netzteilen rein Interpretiert. Eine eigene Lüfterkurve sollte man immer in jedem Fall machen. Meine Meinung


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. April 2018)

*AW: Suche Silent Kühler für i5-8600K*



Torben456 schrieb:


> Der Mugen 5 ist auch eine Alternative und bei 600RPM ziemlich leise


Im Idle wäre das viel zu hoch. Es geht um Silent. Das Charmante an Scythelüftern ist die riesige Spreizung. Meine 120mm Lüfter sind bis 250U/min sicher zu regeln. Und PWM Klackern ist ihnen völlig fremd. Das ist nämlich drehzahlunabhängig und nervt extrem. Darum flog z.B. mein BeQuiet SW2 140mm Lüdter aus dem Gehäuse. Das war untragbar. Auch mein BeQuiet DPP11-550W hatte das lange, inzwischen scheint der Lüfter aus der Narbe gefressen zu haben und ist still. Die 135mm und 120mm Kühlerlüfter mit anderem Aufbau scheinen davon nicht betroffen zu sein



LastManStanding schrieb:


> JA! viel zu laut


Ja, bei 100% ist er laut, weil die Lüfter hoch drehen

Du solltest lesen was der TE will:


p4rtybus schrieb:


> Ich will vorallem eine Lautlosigkeit im Desktop Betrieb.


----------



## Torben456 (13. April 2018)

*AW: Suche Silent Kühler für i5-8600K*

Unter Vollast wird es so oder so nicht möglich sein, den PC Silent zu betreiben, vor allem bei den Hitzköpfen von Intel  
Beim zocken, hört man immer ein wenig, außer man köpft  die CPU, dann hat man durch den Grad Unterschied mehr Optionen an der Lüfterkurve zu schrauben. 

Also im Dekstop-Betrieb sollte es kein Problem sein, den PC silent zu nutzen, aber sobald man eine aufwendige Anwendung startet wird es halt lauter, vor allem die Graka ist das lauteste im System


----------



## Torben456 (13. April 2018)

*AW: Suche Silent Kühler für i5-8600K*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Im Idle wäre das viel zu hoch. Es geht um Silent. Das Charmante an Scythelüftern ist die riesige Spreizung. Meine 120mm Lüfter sind bis 250U/min sicher zu regeln. Und PWM Klackern ist ihnen völlig fremd. Das ist nämlich drehzahlunabhängig und nervt extrem. Darum flog z.B. mein BeQuiet SW2 140mm Lüdter aus dem Gehäuse. Das war untragbar. Auch mein BeQuiet DPP11-550W hatte das lange, inzwischen scheint der Lüfter aus der Narbe gefressen zu haben und ist still. Die 135mm und 120mm Kühlerlüfter mit anderem Aufbau scheinen davon nicht betroffen zu sein
> 
> 
> Ja, bei 100% ist er laut, weil die Lüfter hoch drehen
> ...



Es ist halt immer schwer zu sagen was silent ist, für mich ist halt der Mugen 5 schon leise genug, das ich ihn als silent bezeichne, das ist glaube ich stark subjektiv.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. April 2018)

*AW: Suche Silent Kühler für i5-8600K*



Torben456 schrieb:


> Unter Vollast wird es so oder so nicht möglich sein, den PC Silent zu betreiben


Wenn man sich von dem Gedanken verabschiedet, die CPU bei 60°C betreiben zu wollen, ist das kein Problem. Mit 80-90°C unter extremer Last sieht das ganz anders aus. Ansonsten lohnt wie gesagt köpfen mehr als überteuerte Kühler.

Das schöne an den BeQuiet Lüftern ist die sehr niedrige Minimaldrehzahl. 375 U/min hat der Kabelbinder spannungsgeregelt gemessen, mit PWM ist noch weniger drin. Darauf muss man achten
140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016


----------



## Torben456 (13. April 2018)

*AW: Suche Silent Kühler für i5-8600K*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn man sich von dem Gedanken verabschiedet, die CPU bei 60°C betreiben zu wollen, ist das kein Problem. Mit 80-90°C unter extremer Last sieht das ganz anders aus. Ansonsten lohnt wie gesagt köpfen mehr als überteuerte Kühler.



An sich ist es ja egal wenn die Temps bei 80-90°C wären, ist für mich noch im "Ok-Bereich." Die Frage ist halt was der TE davon hält, das dann seine CPU nur noch 15 Jahre hält anstatt 20 Jahre


----------



## LastManStanding (13. April 2018)

*AW: Suche Silent Kühler für i5-8600K*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Im Idle wäre das viel zu hoch. Es geht um Silent. Das Charmante an Scythelüftern ist die riesige Spreizung. Meine 120mm Lüfter sind bis 250U/min sicher zu regeln. Und PWM Klackern ist ihnen völlig fremd. Das ist nämlich drehzahlunabhängig und nervt extrem. Darum flog z.B. mein BeQuiet SW2 140mm Lüdter aus dem Gehäuse. Das war untragbar. Auch mein BeQuiet DPP11-550W hatte das lange, inzwischen scheint der Lüfter aus der Narbe gefressen zu haben und ist still. Die 135mm und 120mm Kühlerlüfter mit anderem Aufbau scheinen davon nicht betroffen zu sein
> 
> 
> Ja, bei 100% ist er laut, weil die Lüfter hoch drehen
> ...



So und warum habe ich wohl geschrieben das er bei 75 und ca. 50% 3 mal so laut ist?
Weil er im Desktop Betrieb in etwa bei 50% Läuft im Bestfall natürlich weniger aber oft schwer zu erreichen. Die Silent Wing 3 non PWM Lüfter haben Schwierigkeiten unter 45% anzulaufen sofern wie oft getätigt nur über die Spannung gedrosselt wird. Am Kühler sind zwar PWM dran die im übriegen oft auch wieder lauter sind aber mein getesteter ging auch nur bis 40- 50% runter und da ist er 3 mal so laut wie der Wing Boost 3. Nur am rande : an dem Model was ich hatte waren Lagergeräusch zu vernehmen bei möglichst niedrigen U/Min. Aber nicht so laut wie der AeroCool Death Silence  
Ist doch nicht böse gemeint aber das sind bestätigte Erfahrungen die auch ich gemacht habe.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. April 2018)

*AW: Suche Silent Kühler für i5-8600K*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> ....Weil er im Desktop Betrieb in etwa bei 50% läuft....


Ich sagte ja, man muss in der Lage sein, eine Lüfterkurve einzustellen ...


----------



## LastManStanding (13. April 2018)

*AW: Suche Silent Kühler für i5-8600K*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja, man muss in der Lage sein, eine Lüfterkurve einzustellen ...



ja Vollkommen richtig.Habe ich anicht bestritten das du das gesagt hast. Ich verstehe auch was du mir sagen willst aber meine meinung ist man macht aus einem Fenster keine Mauer nur weil sie Angemalt wird.Ein Silent Kühler wird der DRP3 davon leider auch nicht. 
 schon gut diskutieren ist mir zu müssig^^


----------



## EyRaptor (13. April 2018)

*AW: Suche Silent Kühler für i5-8600K*

Ich hab den DRP 3 und empfinde den durchaus als sehr leise.


----------



## p4rtybus (13. April 2018)

*AW: Suche Silent Kühler für i5-8600K*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist kein Problem und klappt mit jedem Kühler, solange man in der Lage ist, Lüfterdrehzahlen zu reduzieren. Es sind dann vor allem Gehäuselüfter, die vom board richtig erkannt werden müssen. Die Fractallüfter sind ordentlich, aber 3-PIN Lüfter. Je nach board kann das den Einstellbereich limitieren. Ich habe mein Fractallüfter darum über ein Spannungsreduzierkabel angeschlossen, jetzt drehen sie im idle mit 300U/min.



Also kann ich die Lüfter des Gehäuses nicht verstellen ? :O


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. April 2018)

*AW: Suche Silent Kühler für i5-8600K*



p4rtybus schrieb:


> Also kann ich die Lüfter des Gehäuses nicht verstellen ? :O


Welches Mainboard hast Du und wo sind die Lüfter angeschlossen?


----------



## Adi1 (14. April 2018)

*AW: Suche Silent Kühler für i5-8600K*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja, man muss in der Lage sein, eine Lüfterkurve einzustellen ...



Damit sind aber 95% aller User schon mal überfordert,

weil sie gar nicht wissen, wie man in das BIOS/UEFI reinkommt


----------



## p4rtybus (14. April 2018)

*AW: Suche Silent Kühler für i5-8600K*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Damit sind aber 95% aller User schon mal überfordert,
> 
> weil sie gar nicht wissen, wie man in das BIOS/UEFI reinkommt



Das werde ich wahrscheinlich schon hinbekommen 
Die Lüfterkurve erstellt man mithilfe von Temperatur und Lüfterleistung in % oder? 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Welches Mainboard hast Du und wo sind die Lüfter angeschlossen?



Noch habe ich nichts angeschlossen, wird aber ein ASRock Extreme4 und das Gehäuse ein Fractal Design Define C


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. April 2018)

*AW: Suche Silent Kühler für i5-8600K*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Damit sind aber 95% aller User schon mal überfordert,
> weil sie gar nicht wissen, wie man in das BIOS/UEFI reinkommt


Das wird stimmen, ich wollte es aber nicht so böse ausdrücken. 
Aber dafür sind wir doch da und helfen, weil es wirklich ganz einfach ist



p4rtybus schrieb:


> ...ein ASRock Extreme4...


Na, dann schauen wir doch mal ins Handbuch. Bei Asrock gibt es eigentlich
perfekt Lüftersteuerungen, aber die Bedienung ist mäßig. Da würde ich 
zum Einstieg immer Empfehlen, die mitgelieferter Software A-Tuning 
zu nutzen. Alles, was man da einstellt, kann man auch im Bios direkte
einstellen, ist dann aber merklich komplizierter

Ich schau mal kurz, dann gibt es gleich eine Einweisung
1. Es geht um dieses Board? ASRock Z370 Extreme4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

2. Handbuch: http://asrock.nl/downloadsite/Manual/Z370 Extreme4.pdf

3. Lüfteranschlüsse  hast Du fünf regelbare, einer davon für eine Wasserpumpe mit höherer Leistung , Position 16 (nicht eingekringelt)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4. Es sind alles richtiger 4-PIN Anschlüsse für eine PWM Steuerung, also mit fest 12V und einem PWM Steuersignal. viele Mainboards haben auch "gefakte" Anschlüsse mit zwar vier Anschlüssen, aber nur drei belegten und einer Spannungsregelung (DC Modus). Genau den brauchst Du aber, weil Deine Gehäuselüfter 3-PIN Lüfter sind, also Spannungsgeregelte. Darum muss man schauen, ob das Mainboard unterschiedliche Betriebsmodi hat (PWM und DC). Wenn nicht, kannst Du die Gehäuselüfter nicht regeln und sie laufen immer mit 12V und Maximaldrehzahl.

5. A-Tuning - FAN Tastic. Mir fehtlt der Bereich, in dem man den Betiebsmodus umschalten kann. Es scheint nur den PWM Modus zu geben, oder das System erkennt es selber, Da hilft nur ausprobieren. Also Lüfter ein einen Lüfteranschlüss stecken und als ersten das Lüfterkennfeld automatisch durchlaufen lassen. Man bekommt dann einen Tabelle mit PWM % zu Drehzahl. Dabei hört man schon, ab wann Lüfter laut werden udn hat eine Grob Einstellung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6. Und dann geht das mühsame Feintuning los, eine sinnvolle Kurve für jeden Lüfter zu finden. Eigentlich geilt immer, so schnell wie möglich und so leise wie nötig. Es sidn oft 50U/min mehr, die zwischen unhörbar und hörbar liegen. Du kannst mit der Maus jeden einzelnen Punkt verschieben und neue Punkte einfügen. Das ist arg unkomfortabel. MSI hatte früher sehr einfache Kennlinien mit nur zwei einstellbaren Punkten, dafür konnte schon bios hären, das das bewirkt. 

Viel Spaß


----------



## p4rtybus (14. April 2018)

*AW: Suche Silent Kühler für i5-8600K*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das wird stimmen, ich wollte es aber nicht so böse ausdrücken.
> Aber dafür sind wir doch da und helfen, weil es wirklich ganz einfach ist
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, danke für die Erklärung! Dann werde ich mich mal daran versuchen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. April 2018)

*AW: Suche Silent Kühler für i5-8600K*

Nur eine kleine Formsache: Man muss nicht immer ganze Beiträge zitieren. Das müllt die Themen nur zu. 

Zusammenbau ist soweit klar und Du hst das schonmal gemacht ?Ansonsten hilft auch da, viel Ruhe und Zeit


----------



## p4rtybus (14. April 2018)

*AW: Suche Silent Kühler für i5-8600K*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man muss nicht immer ganze Beiträge zitieren.


Okay 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Zusammenbau ist soweit klar und Du hst das schonmal gemacht ?Ansonsten hilft auch da, viel Ruhe und Zeit


Nein, habe ich noch nicht gemacht, das ist das erste Mal. Die Teile habe ich ja auch noch nicht bestellt, werde ich aber heute Abend, vorher muss ich aber nochmal schauen welchen Lüfter ich nehme.
Weiß immer noch nicht ob ich den Thermalright HR-02 MACHO REV.A , Brocken 3 oder doch einen Thermalright Le Grand Macho RT nehmen werde. Sollte der Brocken 3 den i5 bei 4,7Ghz leise bei guten bzw. annehmbaren Temperaturen kühlen können, dann nehme ich wahrscheinlich den. Oder weißt du zufällig ob der Kühler einen leichten Einbau hat, und wenn nicht, welcher hat einen ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. April 2018)

*AW: Suche Silent Kühler für i5-8600K*



p4rtybus schrieb:


> ...Oder weißt du zufällig ob der Kühler einen leichten Einbau hat, und wenn nicht, welcher hat einen ?


Das nimmt sich alles nichts. Ich baue immer zuerst die CPU in das Mainboard und dass das Mainboard ein, achte genau darauf, welche Distanzhülsen Du wo einbaust, niemals zu viele ins Gehäuse schrauben. Dann kommen RAM, Stecker und dann der Kühler.

Ich persönlich mag 120mm Lüfter am Kühler, weil die Kühlkörper dann nicht so breit sind. Ich nutzen einen Scythe Doppeltum Fuma, der sehr gut kühlt und klein ist, aber den gibt es kaum noch. Ein Mugen 5 von Scythe ist auch etwas sehr schönes mit einfacher Montage. Der neue Lüfter mit hochwertigem Lager ist auch ziemlich ruhig in Bezug auf seinen hohen Luftstrom
Scythe Mugen 5 (Rev. B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Gerry1984 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Suche Silent Kühler für i5-8600K*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das wird stimmen, ich wollte es aber nicht so böse ausdrücken.
> Aber dafür sind wir doch da und helfen, weil es wirklich ganz einfach ist
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich hab zwar nur ein Z270 Pro4, aber ich denke die Lüftersteuerung wir da nicht wesentlich anders sein. Ich empfehle die Einstellung der Lüfterkurven direkt im UEFI zu machen, auch dort hat man eine grafische Oberfläche und kann mit der Maus die Lüfterkurven komfortabel einstellen. Bei der Software A-Tuning ist es imho mehr Gefrickel und immer auch ein wenig buggy. Auch findet man dort keine Möglichkeit zwischen DC und PWM umzuschalten, im UEFI jedoch schon. Ich kann problemlos die zwei CPU-Lüfter und einen Silent Wings über PWM steuern und einen Pure Wings und die zwei billigen Beipacklüfter über DC-Modus individuell steuern. Und wenn mein älteres und günstigeres Pro4 das schafft sollte es ein neueres Extreme4 erst recht können. Wenn man sich da ein bisschen spielt bekommt man einen im Alltag nahezu lautlosen PC hin.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. April 2018)

*AW: Suche Silent Kühler für i5-8600K*



Gerry1984 schrieb:


> .... Bei der Software A-Tuning ist es imho mehr Gefrickel und immer auch ein wenig buggy. Auch findet man dort keine Möglichkeit zwischen DC und PWM umzuschalten, im UEFI jedoch schon.....


Danke, das ist gut zu wissen. Es ist immer besser, das Board zu haben, als nur das Handbuch zu durtchstöbern, um irgendwie helfen zu können.


----------



## p4rtybus (18. April 2018)

*AW: Suche Silent Kühler für i5-8600K*

okay, vielen Dank euch allen! Habe mich letztendlich für einen Dark Rock Pro 4 entschieden, da ich den Dark Rock Pro 3 den ich vorher mal testen konnte ziemlich gut fand.


----------



## korraptor (30. April 2018)

*AW: Suche Silent Kühler für i5-8600K*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Gut Danke.
> 
> Das in das Gehäuse passen Kühler mit eine Höhe von 168mm. Damit kann man sehr gut arbeiten.
> 
> ...



kann mich dem kollegen hier nur anschießen, bin selber auch ein olymp und noctua fan wenns ums silent geht


----------



## p4rtybus (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Suche Silent Kühler für i5-8600K*

Der Dark Rock Pro 4 kühlt meinen i5 auch sehr gut, und ist dabei sehr silent.


----------

